# Beautiful male in NC Shelter



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just found this guy. This is Henderson County NC I'll call the shelter in the morning for more info
He is beautiful!!!

http://hendersoncountync.animalshelternet.com/adoption_animal_details.cfm?AnimalUID=114008


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

How could anyone not have loved him enough to keep him? I guess by 6 months they got past the adorable little puppy age and decided they don't want to deal with training and caring for a dog?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a real cutie. I hope the rescues snatch that boy right up.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Called the shelter, they DO still have him. He was a stray and has been there a week. *They also have a female & puppy that were with him & look just like him!* (I can't find the listing for the female & pup on the site though)

They do euth at this shelter, but these are not urgent yet. 

adoption fee is $80


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone in NC that can help this boy out?? Fostermom??


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I emailed GRRC of Charlotte about these


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That shelter is up in the mountains, but if one of you would be willing to email my rescue, that would be great! Not sure where we are on taking in mixes since we have mostly mixes right now, but he looks really sweet! Leave my name out of it since I have been involved with bringing in a few mixes recently and I don't want to wear out my welcome, lol.
[email protected]


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I sent email to NGRR


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh I hope someone can take him....I wish I lived closer, don't know if I'd make a good foster cause I'd want to keep him...he just melted my heart!!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Cross posted


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here's Mr. Handsome!!*

Here's Mr. Handsome!!


----------

